# Narbonne Van Conversion Kits- Any Experiences?!!



## NicknClair (May 18, 2006)

Hello All!
Have recently purchased a Toyota Hiace LWB Custom from overseas and was wondering if anyone has or knows of someone whom has purchased a Self-build Van Conversion kit from Narbonne Accessories.
I have been told that the quality and price make this kit very good valve for money and easy to install.

Any input would be gratefully received.

Thanks.


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

I know Narbonne very well I am a frequent visitor to one of the stores just outside Lille.

I hear from some of the local MH's that they are a well respected company in France

Hugh


----------

